# 35-lb what? Malinois?



## Giselle's mom (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi, all! My Giselle is full grown, and only 35-40 lbs. She looks shepherd-y, but has the worried look (furrowed brow) of a Basenji, but someone on the Basenji forum suggested she might be a Belgian Malinois. When I google German Shepherds or Malinois I can't see enough to make the determination - especially since she's SO small, and doesn't seem to have any other breed's striking characteristics. Here's what you can't see: no double coat, and doesn't shed much, but still seems to blow coat (sheds more) twice/yr. High energy, wants to dominate, but sweet and receptive to training - as long as there's something in it for her, of course.  Sight hound - wants to chase EVERYthing, and is really fast. Actually retrieves a tennis ball - b/c she knows the second one won't launch until she brings the first one back, and she really, really, really wants that second one launched! She seldom barks & doesn't smell like a dog, even when wet. I'm hoping someone has experience with these traits and her look, or with enough breeds to be able to pinpoint why she looks the way she does, and is so small. I don't see a lot of Chihuahua in her!!

Our story: I do rescue work and someone knew that and told me about a "German Shepherd puppy" that had been dumped on their property. That was 6 months ago, and she hasn't grown a bit. At that time, the vet estimated her age at 6 mo b/c she had her adult teeth but had not yet gone into heat. 6 months later, and she's my bud, and I'm her forever mom. Just really curious as to what she might be. Besides fabulous, of course!

Thanks, all,
Kate


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

husky/shep mix. the coloring onthe face is unmistakably husky which would also account for her topping out at 40 pounds.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Shepherd/husky is what I see too. No Malinois at all


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Firt thing that came to my mind was German Shepherd Siberian Husky mix. Female huskies avarage about 40 pounds.

She has the typical husky markings combined with the GSD coloring and she has a VERY Huskyish body shape
Her ears are very German Shepherd tho too


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree with Husky and shepherd. 

VERY pretty dog!


----------



## Giselle's mom (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all SO much! I don't know why, but it just feels great to know. 

Thank you!!
Kate & Giselle


----------

